# Is anyone using Buscopan (hyoscine butylbromide) injections on a regular basis?



## Ernie_ (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi.I just ordered some Buscopan-tablets about a week ago. After doing some more research though I learned that this sustance actually isn't absorbed at all in humans and thus these pills are useless (for anyone not getting the placebo effects ...) So what I am wondering is this: Has anyone tried to use buscopan injections (intra-muscular or subcutane injections) over a longer period of time? Did it give any symptom relief? Side effects?I am also wondering ... are there any other antispasmodics sold without prescription that are available in Europe? If "yes", what are they called and did they help at all?


----------

